# Official "VIVID" Launch Thread - We're now LIVE!



## Norbz (May 5, 2017)

*We're LIVE~!*





*GET VIVID NOW AT >> http://www.patreon.com/norbzworld*

First, thank you all again for your participation in the pre-launch thread. This thing grew on me and I'm proud of where I got it to.. (for those new to this tool - you can see how it came together in THIS thread).

--------------

I've now PM'd all the winners.

If you are one of the winners or pre-order customers, PLEASE DROP WHATEVER YOU MAKE WITH THESE in this thread - soundcloud and youtube preferred so I can post them on our website as user made examples and you'll get some plays/views/etc.

--------------

So, I've compiled all the walkthroughs into a playlist, total of 8 videos going over all the modules in detail, and two demo vids:



I'll spare you guys from dropping 10 images below again but here is a close up look at the main module: (and all full size images of all modules are available on the site).






You get:

*MAIN MODULE*
120 patches. Stacked with 2000 sounds
Drum patches are 6-7 octaves deep - Some are full w/128 sounds
No naked keys in any patch (some cut to preserve the ‘sweet spot’, we don’t)
All drums are universal - change kits by going up or down octaves, OR changing patches
Most instruments / other sounds have 3 samples per patch (3-4 octaves each)


On board effects - - Two programmable XY pads
Full Portamento / Legato / Glide / Mono / Unison / Voices / Spread / Detune panel
Three banks of patches - at 40 patches per bank
Full key sensitivity
All automatable / learnable
Editable GUI (change light to dark, change knobs/buttons, animation options, etc)


*808/BASS TOOL*
This is the same interface however we’ve packed it with 120 modern and traditional bass tones. Mostly 808’s with a lot of variation, some 909’s, stomps, kickbass, wubwubs, and a few experimental patches too.

*LOOPER / CONST. KITS* :: *80 Construction kits for Kontakt - mix/match.*
Each kit has between 16 – 25+ loops that ‘go together’ (a couple have less than 16, most have 20'ish). They are essentially full songs broken down into easy to work with bars and layers of sounds that you put into combinations and build onto. A lot of these compositions have actually been made using the VIVID engine 100%/all layers (we even have a few videos showing how we make the beats and construction kits).

All 80 compositions are time-synced, and looped. So as long as you don’t go too far above or below the shown BPM, you can add these to anything or use them as your foundation to your beats. There are literally unlimited combinations of sounds here. A lot of the beats elements can also be found in the ‘midi pattern builder’ midi files.

*VOICES / CHOIRS*
40 different voices - meant to be used as a multi to create choirs/multiple voices at once with different effects on each. We cover male, female, boy/girl, solo, alien, abstract and more.

*CONDUCTOR / LOWBRASS*
40 Instruments. This module is also meant to be used as a multi so you can mix/match sounds into a full lush wide symphony. However solo's are just as good.

*VIVID DRUMS*
2,200+ Drum one shots created by pro's in their respective genres. These have been carefully selected from our master library, most of which have not hit the market in any other tools yet. Some sounds have been quietly hiding since 2014 and were meant for a different project however we are releasing them here. If you checked out the 'Sample Team And Process' above then you'll see why our drums and other sounds KNOCK so hard, sound so CRISP, and have so much character.

*MIDI PATTERN BUILDER + MIDI FILES*
...with tons of premade midi files you can drag and drop to fast-track your production or explore new ideas for inspiration on the spot. These cover the full spectrum of making music. Beats, elements, chords, riffs, leads, bass lines, gap fills, snare/hihat/other drum rolls, beautiful pad progressions, we got you!!

Even take our midi files and load them onto your other instruments for amazing full sound on the heavy libraries. Some also have a lot of automation already happening.

*MY-INSTRUMENT / BLANK VERSIONS*
Our blank versions are literally just that – you open them up in kontakt, do a save as, and start dragging in your own samples into the pre-made groups. Once you’re done, well, you’re done! Start playing and messing with your samples~! Or send them in for potential inclusion in our expansion packs section and make some money with us while getting your samples out there through our outreach.

_ ACCESS TO KSP - IMPORT SAMPLES
4,500+ SAMPLES_

Thank you all again for your time and interest in this - I'm really looking forward to seeing what everyone makes with these!

Here's the link to the site again: http://www.patreon.com/norbzworld

*Cheers!*


----------



## dathyr1 (May 6, 2017)

Anybody get there winning copies and review thoughts of Vivid. Just curious.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 6, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Anybody get there winning copies and review thoughts of Vivid. Just curious.


Change there to their--typo


----------



## sostenuto (May 6, 2017)

Looks/sounds so good! Truly teetering .... don't recall seeing such extensive, quality, useful video support prior to release. Huge amount to review and absorb, as well as in-depth exposure to product content and capability. Whew !! 

Conductor session is impressive ....

Should be successful Launch _


----------



## elpedro (May 6, 2017)

I got my copy yesterday and only had the time for brief little play, I will do a video review of it in the next few days, along with a demo.I liked what I have seen so far, it's a swiss army knife production tool for modern styles.I decided a while ago that being an old phart and only liking yesterday's music was not really productive, so this came timely for me.First impressions? Phat homey,phat!


----------



## dathyr1 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks guys for the info. Look forward to seeing your review video "elpedro". With all the GUI screens provided with VIVID it looks pretty powerful. Have to watch some of Norbz sound videos again, and "eledro" possibly mention what sound categories are provided. Myself, Along with being into cinematic, I also do any kind of Blues and Rock music. Looks like in Norbz product description above we can add our own samples making VIVID open ended on what can be done music wise.

take care,

Dave


----------



## GULL (May 7, 2017)

I got my copy and have been checking in my free time. I plan to create something.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 7, 2017)

May I ask what version of Kontakt VIVID will run on? I see in small type on website - is it version 5.0 and above?

thank you,

Dave


----------



## GULL (May 7, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> May I ask what version of Kontakt VIVID will run on? I see in small type on website - is it version 5.0 and above?
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Dave


@Norbz


----------



## sostenuto (May 7, 2017)

Workin at setting up in Reaper v5.40. Will comment when all is well. Some of (very competent) personal favs use Apple/Logic but never goin there.

Will respond later with SAMPLE Talk post in which which honest responses are allowed.  dubturbo.com has very cool but pitfire is easily pricked and cries aloud ...


----------



## Norbz (May 7, 2017)

Cheers guys.

I believe it will work on any 5.+ Kontakt, If you purchase and it doesn't work I'll honor a refund no problem.

And yes, I know it has weak points AND strong points, and promise I'll never cry aloud for reviews no matter how bad/critical as I don't like stuff sugarcoated when I'm buying stuff so please do be honest in your reviews.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 7, 2017)

Thank you Norbz for your info. I just purchased VIVID tonight after watching the walkthrough video above. Just because I said the three mainstream music categories I am into in my previous posts, I am learning about Funk, House, Trap, and Dubstep,etc and what makes what they are. I really like House type music. So I am open to all types of music.

take care,

Dave


----------



## Norbz (May 7, 2017)

^ Thank you kindly for your order! Happy you see value in the tool re learning about the genres, I think you'll get a lot out of the construction kits translated into the midi patterns so you can inspect every drum pattern type/build/drop/etc easily.

Also - I have my first little update already - the midi files have unfortunately been exported wrong and will work fine in Logic however some DAW's/OS combinations are importing huge offsets before/after the midi triggers.

Someone was nice enough to create a little tool to fix it all for me and I'll have an upload tomorrow for everyone to replace your MIDI-FILES folder with so the offsets are gone.


----------



## sostenuto (May 7, 2017)

THX! Working right now through Win10 Pro PC / Reaper v5.40 setup and experienced this.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 7, 2017)

VIVID works great for me-I have Kontakt version 5.6.5. Awesome program. Went through all 6 of VIVIDs modules and the sounds/samples are very impressive. Drums are very strong sounding, Conductor and Voice modules I had fun playing-a small great selection of various instruments and vocals. I did mainly playing the patches live tonight-no DAW used. Ive got to sit down and figure out how to interface VIVID to my expressive ROLI keyboard cc values. The looper module I need more time to figure out how to use it effectively, each patch is split with drum pattern(s) on lower half of keyboard and a selection of other various sounds on the upper half-all sounds are looped. 808 Bass(name implied) module provides allot of variations and the IMain module provides a small mixture of all the categories. VIVID also provides 3 multis which gave me ideas what can be done when combining/layering sound patches/modules together. Adding effects and changing the envelope values really brings out some cool ideas on what can be done with each sound also. 

All in All, VIVID is great for me, and will fit my needs as a composer for pop, rock, and modern styles. Only things I see missing for me is maybe Acoustic Basses and more Guitars. Nordz I have a midi guitar also- so you see what I am thinking idea wise. That is probably where the "MyInstrument" will come in.

Question: I assume we could add more midi files to the pattern builder section?
Also any issues with sizes of new samples for use with VIVID?

tale care.

Dave


----------



## Norbz (May 7, 2017)

^ I greatly appreciate the thorough feedback Dave  Curious to see what you create with it once you're comfy with all the mods.



dathyr1 said:


> Also any issues with sizes of new samples for use with VIVID?



Nope, same limitations as Kontakt itself has I believe. I'm actually quite impressed by what Kontakt can handle. These are 32bit files that are in VIVID too.



dathyr1 said:


> Question: I assume we could add more midi files to the pattern builder section?



I should have that on the website, will update - yes you can add more, you can use vivid and export midi and save it in there, add more folders etc.

*OH YEAH *:: And due to the amount of emails/requests/etc., we've decided to leave the intro price for the launch phase too.. anyone that bought for $99 has been refunded the difference.


----------



## kgdrum (May 8, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I believe it will work on any 5.+ Kontakt, If you purchase and it doesn't work I'll honor a refund no problem.
> 
> And yes, I know it has weak points AND strong points, and promise I'll never cry aloud for reviews no matter how bad/critical as I don't like stuff sugarcoated when I'm buying stuff so please do be honest in your reviews.




fwiw I had Kontakt 5.6.1 and got a message that Vivid required a newer version of Kontakt,updated to K5.6.6 & Vivid now opens.
I haven't had a chance to try Vivid yet but *Thank You Norbz* (in advance) for this interesting Kontakt Suite!


----------



## enCiphered (May 8, 2017)

It seems none of the modules support any randomization option, right?


----------



## dathyr1 (May 8, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> It seems none of the modules support any randomization option, right?



I will let Nordz answer and verify this also, but I didn't see any randomize buttons on the GUIs of each module while testing the sounds of VIVID last night.


----------



## enCiphered (May 8, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> I will let Nordz answer and verify this also, but I didn't see any randomize buttons on the GUIs of each module while testing the sounds of VIVID last night.


Thank you


----------



## Norbz (May 8, 2017)

^ Thanks for the clarification, website updated as well re 5.6.6.

Re randomization, not on this tool, no. Feel free to suggest what would be cool to randomize and I'll see if I can do it for future updates.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 9, 2017)

This is just an observation: hope you can follow/understand below.

As I am playing through the instruments in VIVID such as Conductor I am finding several instruments have short sound durations (or not looped) to them even with the release times increased. They are the insturments I feel would be cool to have longer sound times to them. Now some of them do have a longer play time to them and work well, 

Note, not all the patches need this, just some of them. 

It just makes the ability for holding longer notes times on some of the instrumnets to layer over while the other tracks or notes being played. Sound patches include strings, brass type sounds,ambient/drones, etc. Now some of these do work well. I was playing on my Midi guitar last night trying different things.

Again, all the sound patches are great, just an observation when doing different playing styles.

take care,

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (May 9, 2017)

From my previous post, there are really not that many as I thought from playing last night.

I just went through all the patches in Conductor(5), Voices(0) , and IMain(1). The numbers indicate the 6 patches that would be cool if maybe the sounds played/held longer when holding down a note. But they also work fine as they are. Just based on they type of sound they are similar to others.

Patches are:
BRIOLIN
STRUNGVIB
EMOBRASS
ENS
FUZION
STRUNG

again, just some observations, anyway, back to playing music.

take care,

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (May 10, 2017)

Norbz said:


> ^ Thank you kindly for your order! Happy you see value in the tool re learning about the genres, I think you'll get a lot out of the construction kits translated into the midi patterns so you can inspect every drum pattern type/build/drop/etc easily.
> 
> Also - I have my first little update already - the midi files have unfortunately been exported wrong and will work fine in Logic however some DAW's/OS combinations are importing huge offsets before/after the midi triggers.
> 
> Someone was nice enough to create a little tool to fix it all for me and I'll have an upload tomorrow for everyone to replace your MIDI-FILES folder with so the offsets are gone.



Hello Norbz,

You mention an update above on the midi file corrections. I dont have Logic-Just wondering you provided this yet? I went into my members location using my email addr and the Invoice# for a password, and all I see is the initial main download for VIVID.

Do I continue to use the Invoice number for my password for access to members area? 
You mention that you have others using first part of their email addr as the password.
I also had sent you an email on the members access several days ago when you mentioned this.

take care,

Dave


----------



## Norbz (May 10, 2017)

Hi Dave,

You will continue to use your invoice #, others are using their email addy as they don't have invoices, I set them up manually.

I'm still going over all the new midi files re QC however here they are - http://dubturbo.com/midifiles.zip
- - - Simply remove the midifiles folder and put this one in its place. I'd like to know if these fix the problem for everyone (mac + pc + different DAW's).

Re the post before this one, not all sounds are meant to be long holds, some are short or stabby by design. I know it can limit you when using them and wanting to play longer notes however I did need to make some short stabby type sounds too. Midi guitar = sounds cool I've never tried one, would be cool to see you using it in action~!


----------



## sostenuto (May 10, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> You will continue to use your invoice #, others are using their email addy as they don't have invoices, I set them up manually.
> 
> ...



THX for MIDI File update! Relate to earlier post re. long holds and your comments here. Reviewed six files and found less that seem too short .... no surprise and so individual / needs-specific.


----------



## Norbz (May 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Hey can you (and anyone else) confirm that they are working in your setup with no offsets/surprises happening?

EDIT: Oh yeah, also a note - every single MIDI file now has the tempo of it as the last part of the filename.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 10, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Hey can you (and anyone else) confirm that they are working in your setup with no offsets/surprises happening?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, also a note - every single MIDI file now has the tempo of it as the last part of the filename.



Hello Norbz,

Thank you for all the info. Before I make the midi file changes, I will first try them as provided in original VIVID download. My DAW's are Acoustica Mixcraft PRO 8 and Cakewalk Sonar Platinum. Let you know how it goes with both of them. And then try them with the changes if they need the new update.

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (May 10, 2017)

From Norbz:
{Re the post before this one, not all sounds are meant to be long holds, some are short or stabby by design. I know it can limit you when using them and wanting to play longer notes however I did need to make some short stabby type sounds too. Midi guitar = sounds cool I've never tried one, would be cool to see you using it in action~!}

Understand what you are saying. I know we can all make each patch a 100 different ways. All the sounds are great and a wide variety in what you provide. Get back to you on the Midi guitar thing.

take care,
Dave


----------



## elpedro (May 10, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Hey can you (and anyone else) confirm that they are working in your setup with no offsets/surprises happening?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, also a note - every single MIDI file now has the tempo of it as the last part of the filename.


Just downloaded and updated and the midi files are working fine in ableton live.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 11, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Hey can you (and anyone else) confirm that they are working in your setup with no offsets/surprises happening?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, also a note - every single MIDI file now has the tempo of it as the last part of the filename.




Hello Norbz,

I just got to test the Drum module-pattern generator midi files both original and your update in different tracks and I don't see any differences in playing them-both sound the same -no offsets. I have Acoustic Mixcraft Pro 8 and Sonar Cakewalk Platinum. I also tried a couple of the Chords freestyle and all plays fine-from what I am hearing. Had to look briefly at your Drum video last night to see how the drag and drop worked-pretty cool. Your videos are a big help for some of the little details in VIVID.

Take care,

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (May 11, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hello Norbz,
> 
> I just got to test the Drum module-pattern generator midi files both original and your update in different tracks and I don't see any differences in playing them-both sound the same -no offsets. I have Acoustic Mixcraft Pro 8 and Sonar Cakewalk Platinum. I also tried a couple of the Chords freestyle and all plays fine-from what I am hearing. Had to look briefly at your Drum video last night to see how the drag and drop worked-pretty cool. Your videos are a big help for some of the little details in VIVID.
> 
> ...



NOTE:
One last note on the VIVID Drum midi files- They are setup for VIVIDs Drum module. If you go to play them on standard MIDI drum kits that come with the DAW, you will have to do some shifting each of the midi parts to match the correct drum sound. VIVIDS drum module has unique MIDI layouts for each patch group. As Norbz mentions, they are to get you going quickly until you can create/design your own midi tracks.

Norbz has the name on each MIDI file in the pattern generator aligned to match up with a particular Group name of the Drum module. But you can use them with any Group patch and get different sounds, effects.

Dave


----------



## Norbz (May 11, 2017)

@ elpedro, thank you for the update.

@ Dave, glad you didn't see a difference, luckily your DAW parsed/read the midi files like logic does so you had no offsets, the fixed files seem to be working fine for everyone so far (knocks on wood).

members area updated but no need to login as the new files are linked directly in my post above, it's the same file.

Going through some more demo tracks and beat builds to show stuff in action and I'm finally getting to enjoy this as an end user would vs tutorial style. It's great when as a dev you love the final outcome of your own stuff.

Re the drum setup. The way I've set them up is actually not too uncommon from most urban style production kits. i.e. most Maschine kits are setup in a similar format for the first eight pads. Most MPC packs also usually start with 2kicks 2snares 2hats. So I tried to make it universal so when using Maschine/MPC/Pads as your triggers, you have familiarity and no new learning curve or flow..

Cheers guys!


----------



## dathyr1 (May 11, 2017)

Norbz said:


> @ elpedro, thank you for the update.
> 
> Re the drum setup. The way I've set them up is actually not too uncommon from most urban style production kits. i.e. most Maschine kits are setup in a similar format for the first eight pads. Most MPC packs also usually start with 2kicks 2snares 2hats. So I tried to make it universal so when using Maschine/MPC/Pads as your triggers, you have familiarity and no new learning curve or flow..
> 
> Cheers guys!



Thanks Norbz for the info above. I don't use Machine or MPC pad type instruments so didn't know they were positioned differently. I know you can put anything on the pads. I have Battery but I hardly use that program probably because I don't the cool hardware(machine) to adequately control the computer pads. 

In standard midi drums, I do notice just one minor/little thing in the VIVID Drum module, Usually in the key layout drum kits there are a series of three TOM drums(low, mid, high) that on placed together on the same octave as the Bass and Snare on the upper keys of that octave. All drum kits are designed differently and really enjoy yours with the wide variety of sounds not provided in standard kits. 

Just one last thing, watching your videos again, I notice you create your midi segments on odd measure boundries(5,7,9,11) which is pretty cool. I do kind of even boundries with blues stuff. 

I guess I seem to pick up on the little things. (hehe).

take care,
Dave


----------



## Norbz (May 11, 2017)

Interesting observation 

I don't have a formula really, I usually build out a bunch of bars/layers, then move everything over to a random part of the grid so I have the beginning open and ready for how I'm going to start the track/sequencing..

Cheers on the variety, and yes there is a lot of little additions and surprises waiting below/above octaves or on patches as you bank up/down to the highest and lowest octaves. Also on the main mod a lot of the patches are split into 3-5 sounds spread over the octaves, so there might be sounds hiding out of range on everyone - something I should have detailed more on the videos.


----------



## elpedro (May 12, 2017)

Well there's my amateurish review.


----------



## enCiphered (May 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> ^ Thanks for the clarification, website updated as well re 5.6.6.
> 
> Re randomization, not on this tool, no. Feel free to suggest what would be cool to randomize and I'll see if I can do it for future updates.



Thanks for the reply!

I see there is a module where we can load our own sounds, which is incredible!
I don´t know why other devs always try to convince people that kontakt has a limitation to provide such a feature..

So I wonder, if I can import my own sounds, do they have to be percussive or can I load and use anything from kicks to textures to vocals.. whatever?
And if randomization was possible in the future, mixing sounds together to instantly get something new would be awesome. And of course the ability to randomize as many parameters as possible.


----------



## Norbz (May 12, 2017)

ElPedro,

I greatly appreciate you for doing a review, and being so 'from the heart' about it. Very cool and LOL at your closer "don't subscribe I don't give a fawk" hahahaha~!

Wicked .

----

EnCiphered,

Yep, import anything, drums, synths, stretch stuff, watch the MyInstrument video to see details of what's what. Re the randomization, yes something to think about for a future update for sure. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## enCiphered (May 12, 2017)

Norbz said:


> Yep, import anything, drums, synths, stretch stuff, watch the MyInstrument video to see details of what's what. Re the randomization, yes something to think about for a future update for sure. Thank you for the feedback.



Thank you Sir!


----------



## dathyr1 (May 12, 2017)

elpedro said:


> Well there's my amateurish review.




Hi Elpedro,

Nice Video review. I really like the Voices module also. I find if I increase the ATTACK knob and play around a little bit with the RELEASE knob, it gets rid of the percussive start to many of the voices and makes the vocals more realistic sounding, smoother, and flowing. 

I need to do a bunch of things on my computer in order hear the sound of my DAW in the screen captures. Video is great, just no sound cause of ASIO routing and other things.

I will be getting into using "My Instrument" module for allot of things in the future. I am familiar with under the Wrench with allot of things(not an expert), the only thing is most my samples I will be using are licenced samples, so I probably wont be able to sell My MyInstruments, just use them for creating soundtracks. So I am not afraid to use My Instrument. Your "My Instrument" makes a great way to combine allot of grouped sounds in one Kontakt module.

Norbz, I am thinking about trying/ adding an arpeggiator section to a module in VIVID. Don't know if this even fits in with the VIVID theme-but thought I would just try it for myself. Also ,the only thing the scripting is not my creation-just trying the concept. Have to see how it works in conjunction with your main scripting. I will be placing it in a new scripting window which should make a new tab for Arpeggiation. 

Have a good weekend,
Dave


----------



## Norbz (May 12, 2017)

Heya,

Re adding an ARP - please do! If you go into the MyCode section on the main mod, copy that code out and past it into a blank tab so you have a background to work with. Not sure how much KSP you already have however without assigning a background first you'll be laying the ARP over the same first background and it might be visually distracting.

I've already added arps and various default presets you can add as quick tests and 'what does this do?' sessions - once you get going it gets kinda easy. I would suggest getting sublime and the ksp extension for it if you're going to actually code stuff vs trying to do it in the little box under the wrench (unless it's a tiny bit of code I guess..).

Re Voices - Yes, it's almost needed re raising the attack/release. I go over the setup in the video a bit but I gave you guys the sounds semi-raw instead of doing a final sound (I usually raise the attack, the release, apply a highpass to get rid of all the lows ((on females/highs anyway)), also some low pass ((just a bit)), and some reverb/delay. That shape seems to be universal on most re taking them from where they are by default and shaping them into usable tones/voices).


----------



## dathyr1 (May 12, 2017)

Norbz Said:
{Re adding an ARP - please do! If you go into the MyCode section on the main mod, copy that code out and past it into a blank tab so you have a background to work with. Not sure how much KSP you already have however without assigning a background first you'll be laying the ARP over the same first background and it might be visually distracting.}

I tried two things tonight. 1st: changing the sound names in My Instrument. 2nd: Trying the Arp module

Note: found I dont have to have Sablime to make name changes:
1st: Being a Windows user, I do not have the Sablime editor that you show. So what I did is just go directly into the scripting in Kontakt and looked for the groups and found where "Sound 1" text is located. I then changed the text to "Congo" as an example. Once that is done, I hit Apply and the Group1 changed to "Congo". Then went up to the Kontakt Group editor, turned it on, and changed "Sound 1" to "Congo". I didn't have any samples loaded, but at least I know I can change the naming of the sounds and works pretty good.

2nd Adding Arp: Going to be a little harder than plug and play. Put the Arp code into empty slot and named it Arp for the Tab. Bringing up the Arp tab, it looks pretty good. Cosmetic wise, There is a normal black background behind all the controls and looks pretty good.

Arp had three main controls: Off, On, and Hold Off works ok. There is allot of other cool features with it.

Problem I have is when I turn the Arp ON and play, it is supposed to play Arp notes when Keyboard keys are pressed, and stop when I release the keyboard keys. Problem is in the release, the notes don't shut off-like it is in hold mode. So there must be some kind of confliction between your code and the Arp code. I am not an expert, so not sure where to start looking. The Arp code does have a hold feature, but that doesn't work at all.

So that is where I am with the Arp. May need your help with this one on why the notes don't release.

take care,

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (May 13, 2017)

Just so I don't take up allot of posts here, maybe we can discuss the Arp subject privately if you want to go farther with it.

You have my email from my purchase.

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello to Norbz,

I sent you an email on this also and have no reply yet. Please respond.

On your main web page at the bottom you list a series of free VST's below if we buy certain items on you main page. Does that also include VIVID?

*IF YOU'VE PURCHASED ANY OF THE FOLLOWING TOOLS,
YOU GET THIS FREE  *




BASSTURBO



WOBBLEBOSS



VOXnBEATBOX



DRUMTROOP



VOICEPLEX



ATMOSFIRE

My members login for VIVID does not have access to these other than the VIVID product.

thank you for any info,

Dave

PS- additional added note: I see we have to sign up for a Soundcloud account to get the free VST's, Correct?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 11, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hello to Norbz,
> 
> I sent you an email on this also and have no reply yet. Please respond.
> 
> ...



CORRECTION:

Just got an answer back from their support. I misread the message above. if anyone purchased any of the VST's listed above(my previous post) in the past then anyone would get a free VIVID program. So it is my mistake in what he was saying.

Dave


----------



## Norbz (Jun 17, 2017)

Glad everything got sorted. I just returned from a vacation so pardon my absence and lack of responses. Glad you're enjoying the plugin and building stuff with it. Still haven't heard many demos or pieces from users so if anyone has made anything don't be shy to post it!


----------

